# G-Taste Mimo Pod Kit 450mAh



## 3avape (16/8/19)

*Product introduction*
G-Taste Mimo Pod Kit, with a light weight of only 24 grams, powered by an internal 450mAh battery, is an ultra portable system that features leakage free design. The Mimo pod holds 1.3ml e-juice and utilizes 1.8ohm coil.

*Parameters:*
Size: 14.5x 90.4mm
Pod capacity: 1.3ml
450mAh internal battery
Coil resistance: 1.8ohm
Material: Plastic & SS
Input voltage: 3.3- 3.7V
Charging: Micro USB 5V/ 500±50mA



*Features:*
-Ultra portable size
-Ergonomically designed
-Perfect balance with flavor and cloud
-Light in weight, convenient to carry around



*Package includes:*
1x G-Taste Mimo Battery
1x USB Charging Cable
1x Needle Tip Bottle
2x Pod Cartridge
1x User Manual
1x Lanyard


----------

